# RMI + Socket + Applet



## HawkofHell (20. Nov 2007)

Hallo 

Und zwar würde ich gerne mein Chatsystem modular ein wenig weiter ausbauen. Spontan kam mir da die Idee die einzelnen Aufgabenbereiche in einzelne Anwendungen zu 'spalten', also einen Loginserver, dann noch die Chatserver selber und Serviceserver (naja... da kann einiges rein), alles nen bisschen mit RMI verbinden, fertig ist ein modulares Chatsystem, was prinzipiell bei genügend technischen Aufwand in der theorie unendlich viele Clienten mit mehr oder weniger Sinnvollen Chatnachrichten versorgen kann...  

In jedem Falle ergibt sich mir ein Problem: Ein Applet kann ja ohne "Lizenzierung" keine Verbindung zu "Fremdservern" über Sockets aufbauen. Der Traffic müsste also nur über den Loginserver laufen, wenn ich die Verbindung vom Loginserver nicht zu den Chatservern bekomme und das ist scheiße!

Gibts da eine Möglichkeit ohne Lizenzierung diesen Vorteil der verteilten Aufgaben über RMI auszunutzen?


----------



## HawkofHell (29. Nov 2007)

Keiner ne Idee? :/

Schade...


----------



## Guest (29. Nov 2007)

Suche hier nach "Applet signieren".


----------



## HawkofHell (2. Dez 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Suche hier nach "Applet signieren".





			
				HawkofHell hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibts da eine Möglichkeit ohne Lizenzierung diesen Vorteil der verteilten Aufgaben über RMI auszunutzen?



Fragen? 

 :roll:


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2007)

HawkofHell hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast doch Fragen. einfach die Applets signieren und gut ist.  :roll:


----------



## HawkofHell (4. Dez 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du hast doch Fragen. einfach die Applets signieren und gut ist.  :roll:


Signieren = doof:
Entweder Meldung, die die Chatter abschreckt oder aber ~300 Euro bei Verisign blechen. Beides sind keine Optionen.


----------

